# iPhone 6S ou iPhone 7



## guiguighb (1 Octobre 2018)

bonjour 

ma femme possède un iPhone SE qui est en fin de vie, pas mal de bug etc

je souhaite lui acheter un nouvel iPhone

elle s'en sert pour la partie telephone, surfer sur le web, instagram, mails.

j'hesite entre 6S et 7, sans me ruiner 

que me conseillez vous?

merci


----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour

j'aurais tendance a partir sur le 7 , l’iPhone 6s possède un processeur A9 double-cœur tandis que l’iPhone 7 est équipé d’un processeur A10 à 4 cœurs. Bien que le A9 soit un excellent processeur, le A10 est de loin supérieur en terme de performance et de consommation d’énergie.
Au niveau des performances graphiques, l'iPhone 7 est environ 40 % plus rapide que l’iPhone 6s;
Coté photo , l'iPhone 7 sans hésiter (  L’iPhone 7 possède un stabilisateur optique de l’image)
L’iPhone 7 surpasse l’iPhone 6s en ce qui concerne les performances, la consommation de batterie et surtout la caméra. Pour le reste, les deux appareils sont presque identiques


----------



## Bartolomeo (1 Octobre 2018)

Si elle a besoin de la prise Jack. Il n'y en a plus à partir du 7.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Octobre 2018)

Je partirais aussi sur l’iPhone 7.


----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2018)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Si elle a besoin de la prise Jack. Il n'y en a plus à partir du 7.


Pour 10 € le problème est réglé 
https://www.apple.com/fr/shop/product/MMX62ZM/A/adaptateur-lightning-vers-mini-jack-35-mm


----------



## Bartolomeo (1 Octobre 2018)

J'sais mais il se paume facilement !


----------



## subsole (1 Octobre 2018)

Au minium un iPhone Xs Max 512Go, sinon rien.
Je suis dehors


----------



## Bartolomeo (1 Octobre 2018)

Si avec ça, elle te largue ... ça te dissuadera définitivement et fort heureusement de la monogamie !!!


----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2018)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Si avec ça, elle te largue ... ça te dissuadera définitivement et fort heureusement de la monogamie !!!



Iphone 7


----------



## ibabar (2 Octobre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> L’iPhone 7 surpasse l’iPhone 6s en ce qui concerne les performances, la consommation de batterie et surtout la caméra. Pour le reste, les deux appareils sont presque identiques


L'iPhone 7 présente aussi l'intérêt de la résistance à l'eau et du bouton Home à retour haptique (qui d'une part est très agréable mais d'autre part surtout présente une plus grande longévité car non mécanique).


----------



## love_leeloo (2 Octobre 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> Je partirais aussi sur l’iPhone 7.


j'ai résolu le pb facilement en profitant d'une promo de 50% sur ça :
https://www.fr.fnac.ch/Ecouteurs-ur...ecennie-de-Beats-Defiant-Noir-Rouge/a12307529


----------



## guiguighb (2 Octobre 2018)

merci à vous

je pense partir sur le 7 alors, j'irai voir chez boulanger and co

sinon que pensez de backmarket?? suis pas très chaud mais bon


----------



## Bartolomeo (2 Octobre 2018)

J'm'en méfie et j'connais mal ... du coup, j'serai curieux d'avoir aussi l'avis de quelqu'un ...


----------



## Coyote28 (5 Octobre 2018)

guiguighb a dit:


> merci à vous
> 
> je pense partir sur le 7 alors, j'irai voir chez boulanger and co
> 
> sinon que pensez de backmarket?? suis pas très chaud mais bon



J'ai acheté un 6s pour ma fille sur remade in france et j'ai pas eu de mauvaise surprise .... (Grade A+)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Octobre 2018)

deymar95 a dit:


> personnellement j’avais l’iPhone 6s et je possède un iPhone 7 maintenant et je pense qu’il n y a pas mieux je regrette vraiment pas cet investissement



J'avais un 5S et pour le remplacer je n'ai pas pris le 7 car il n'existe pas en 64 Go. Donc j'ai pris le 8 et je ne regrette pas mon investissement.

Mais, si le 7 avait existé en 64 Go, c'est le 7 que j'aurais pris.


----------

